# What makes what you study so interesting?



## bluemtn (May 27, 2006)

Ok everyone,  I know I'm not a sword art practitioner, but I'm curious!  I would like you to spill the beans on what tickles your fancy in what you study!  Is it tradition?  Has it been your life- long passion?  What kind of swords do you use?  What got you into the art? Etc...  Personally, I like the traditional side of it.  I also enjoy someone demonstrating their form, and find it intriguing!


----------



## Swordlady (May 27, 2006)

I've been into swords since I was a child.  I wasn't into any kind of sword in particular; anything that had a long steel blade captured my interest.  My dad had these two decorative swords with short curved blades, and a short decorative Japanese sword.  I played with his swords when he wasn't looking, and tried sharpening the short Japanese sword with a whetting stone.  I messed up the blade too; of course I didn't know it was a stainless steel wallhanger that couldn't be sharpened like that.

During my undergrad years, I took a course in Aikido (because they use bokken), and also a class on fencing.  Both classes were fun, but it wasn't quite what I was looking for.  I wanted to be able to study a _real_ sword art.

I came across my current dojo by chance back in 1996.  I was walking around the city, and happened to read a schedule on the door of an Aikido dojo.  The schedule said it offered Iaido on Saturdays.  I read the class description, and realized that it was Japanese swordsmanship.  Showed up for class about a week or two later, and got hooked.  I trained with my sensei for about six months, before we got evicted from that dojo (from some kind of disagreement between my sensei and the owner of the Aikido school).  I lost contact with my sensei, and didn't find him again until the fall of 2004.

When I first started training back in 1996, I simply enjoyed how I got to be able to train with a blade.  I didn't think too much about my art's history or anything like that; I didn't even know the name of the JSA I practiced.  I just referred to it as "Iaido class".  I don't think I was all that serious about my training, because around the time when we got booted from our training area, I really didn't make that much of an effort to stay in contact with my sensei, although I *did* have his contact information.

It wasn't until I resumed my training back in late 2004 that I really got into it.  I've been concentrating a lot more on learning the *proper* Japanese terminology for the kata and _kamae_ (stances), and I've also been a LOT more serious about my overall training.  I've also been learning more about the history of Yagyu Shinkage Ryu, how it was founded, and how it has been transmitted.  Studying a JSA is much more enjoyable when you learn about the history behind it.  Yagyu Shinkage Ryu has a rich 400+ year old history, and it is interesting becoming a part of it.

I don't know how well I answered your question, but I hope that something in my response makes a little sense.


----------



## bluemtn (May 27, 2006)

That was great!  Thanks for sharing!  I'm more or less just looking for whatever information one can give (on a personal level) as to the "why's," "what's,"  and such on  what you practice.


----------



## ryangruhn (May 28, 2006)

The practicality.  It's hard to find these days.

Gruhn


----------



## Swordlady (May 28, 2006)

ryangruhn said:
			
		

> The practicality.  It's hard to find these days.
> 
> Gruhn



Hi Ryan, can you please expound on your response?  Are you currently studying a sword art?


----------



## ryangruhn (May 28, 2006)

Put simply, the Filipino Martial Arts.  More recently Dog Brothers Martial Arts.  The ability to test technique in Gatherings is a blessing to the arts.

Gruhn


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 28, 2006)

For me it is the incredible diversity in what I study!  It just never seems to end and I am continually pleased that there is a new avenue to explore.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------

